# My $5 phone can take pictures



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

And I blundered onto something called 'Flickr.' 

Call this a test...

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157687931388901

The first two (green building, yellow trim) are of a miniature diner. (Was supposed to be an ice cream shop, but whatever)

The other two (brown store one pic and arched windows 2nd pic) are opposite sides of a double sided façade/backdrop. 'Big Bargain Company' and a monastery (of sorts), respectively.

Yes, the lighting is not good.

I have several other buildings, these were just the ones convenient for this test.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Went and added a few more pics to the album.

A overview of 'Bachmann Town' (under construction, like everything else).

2nd shot of 'Big Bargain Company.' ('Middleton')

Part of an older industrial façade. ('Middleton')

Couple of interior shots. 

Lighting could be better.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> Lighting could be better.


That's probably your $5 phone. A modern smartphone has amazing photo capabilities, including low light.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You can get better pictures with a straight digital camera if cost is an issue.

Greg


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> You can get better pictures with a straight digital camera if cost is an issue.
> 
> Greg


Not so much a 'cost' thing as a 'wow, it can do that?' 

(the contract I work under requires a cell phone in my work vehicle. From experience, I know said phone rings maybe once a week. Hence, I went with the cheapest trac phone at Wally World, and mostly ignored the dratted thing.)


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Still experimenting...

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/24281031458/in/album-72157687931388901/

----

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/37424981714/in/album-72157687931388901/


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, still a tiny bit confused...

You are not surprised that a cell phone has a camera, but you are surprised _your _cheap cell phone has a camera, right?

(by the way, SOMEONE paid a lot more than $5 but you got a discount by buying service I would guess, it's unbelievable how much they will discount/subsidize to get the monthly business)

Greg - 641


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> OK, still a tiny bit confused...
> 
> You are not surprised that a cell phone has a camera, but you are surprised _your _cheap cell phone has a camera, right?
> 
> ...


The cell phone itself is $5. The 90 day plan with 120 minutes adds another $20 to that. This is actually the second one. Battery croaked in the first because I forgot about it for so long, and the guy at Wally World told me it was far cheaper to just buy another phone. 

Yes, I am surprised my cheapo phone can take pictures and send them to an email address. (supposedly, it can also text, but that holds no interest for me.) I'd assumed only the more expensive phones had cameras.

I'm not sure, but this thing might also be able to take movies. I'll have to look into that...


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

why am I beset with black boxes and white x's instead of pictures?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

ThinkerT said:


> why am I beset with black boxes and white x's instead of pictures?


Because this website cannot identify the location of the image you are trying to display.

Usually caused by trying to display an image from a photosharing website (like Flickr) that prevents you from displaying the photos elsewhere. To see photos, you have to go to _their_ website where they can show you an adv.
[They do this by displaying the photo using a small piece of code or a script that never shows the actual photo location. Note the flickr link www.flickr.com/photos/138006...7687931388901/ has no actual file name at the end of it.]
_Think yourself lucky. Photobucket wants $400/year to allow you to see your own photos on another website.]
_ 
The solution is to either store the photos on a website like LSC that has no restrictions, or include the photo as an attachment to the post. Another option is to put the photos in a Photo Gallery - see link above on the second menu bar, then use the 'copy link location' to insert a photo link into the thread.

See also
http://forums.mylargescale.com/32-f...ing-pictures-without-your-1stclass-space.html
and
http://forums.mylargescale.com/32-f...st-photos-easy-way-non-1st-class-members.html


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

ah-ha!

Thanks!


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

I would think that your "$5 telephone" requires a slight bit of help from someone, in order to do anything, including taking a picture...next you will tell us that it makes breakfast, and causes your cat to have kittens...!!...wink...wink...smile...!!


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Fr.Fred said:


> I would think that your "$5 telephone" requires a slight bit of help from someone, in order to do anything, including taking a picture...next you will tell us that it makes breakfast, and causes your cat to have kittens...!!...wink...wink...smile...!!


Well, I did have to figure out which buttons to push...


----------

